

What do you use for your CDN provider? - tzz

I started out with CloudFront serving videos but now I am looking other CDN providers that are cheaper than CloudFront. I don't mind paying upfront for a bandwidth.
======
yoda_sl
For one of my iOS/Android app which require to download every 3 or 4 days a
file that is around 10 to 15MB, I went with Amazon S3 and CloudFront... I did
check a few other (it was more than a year ago) and the convenience of the
various third party API, the AWS console, and the management side to
automatically delete old files without my system doing any extra work made my
decision easy.

Over the last year CloudFront charges did increase but still reasonable (in
the $50 range usually). Since the users of my app are all around the world
having a solid CDN was key, but what made me decide to stick with CloudFront
was all the third party API/client lib.

If someone can point out another good CDN with good API/client lib
(python/java) that can make me reconsider my current CloudFront usage.

------
revertts
Depending on your usage, CF reserved pricing and price classes may be useful;
linking to these just in case you haven't seen them:

[http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/faqs/#Can_I_choose_to_only_...](http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/faqs/#Can_I_choose_to_only_serve_content_from_less)
expensive_Amazon_CloudFront_regions

<http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/pricing/> (reserved pricing and price
classes at the bottom)

------
cowsaysoink
It is probably hard for people to give you recommendations if you don't give
any details about your usage.

But I've used maxcdn[1] before but they seem to have changed their pricing
recently, but they do allow you to pay upfront and they do email out cheaper
deals about every month for large-ish amounts (5TB and up).

[1]: <http://www.maxcdn.com/>

